# Weed killer



## bklyn55 (Jan 8, 2013)

M wondering if it would be safe to spray for weeds in my yard. This is an area where we let the chickens out to roam once a day.

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm going to guess no. The chickens may eat some of those weeds. You maybe able to try a natural weed killer like a vinegar salt soap mixture but it may also not be great for the birds?


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

What goes in, comes out in the eggs!! No, no chemicals. Isn't that why you want fresh eggs?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

bcfox26 said:


> I'm going to guess no. The chickens may eat some of those weeds. You maybe able to try a natural weed killer like a vinegar salt soap mixture but it may also not be great for the birds?


I am trying some of this now. Hopefully all is ok. Of course I have blocked tis area off from the girls for a few days. Let it set in, and let the spinklers come on and rinse away.


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jim said:


> I am trying some of this now. Hopefully all is ok. Of course I have blocked tis area off from the girls for a few days. Let it set in, and let the spinklers come on and rinse away.


I've used it for my back yard and alley since I have dogs and prefer not to use chemically stuff. It works best when it's hot out so put it out the hottest part if the day and it shrivels them right up. It will mess with the grass though so try not to get it on the grass too much.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

bcfox26 said:


> I've used it for my back yard and alley since I have dogs and prefer not to use chemically stuff. It works best when it's hot out so put it out the hottest part if the day and it shrivels them right up. It will mess with the grass though so try not to get it on the grass too much.


I mainly did it in my spent veggie garden, after the ladies got their time in it. It was hot, just by sefalt, when I did it, but good to know for future.


----------

